# (part 2) One down 2 too go. (Long sorry)



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

Well my boys got to my house around 12:00 Friday afternoon. I unfortunately had to work a full day and got home around 5pm I loaded them up and we went hunting. That day we saw a few 2 points, spikes and a three point that where ok but one nice 4 point that had not been shot. I got the boys set up on the 4 point we walked hunched over for about 50 yrds then where covered by a ravine and closed to within 30 yrds of the 4 point I put Taylor on him and told Kyle let your brother shoot because he hadn't got a deer yet this was his first year. The deer spotted us and bolted Taylor shot and missed then Kyle shot and missed. That was it for the night. We headed to the same area the next morning and I spotted the same buck. We got to 100 yards this time Broad side and Taylor missed again. I told Kyle that now its open game on the deer but he could only shoot a 3 point or better. That day Taylor missed 2 more deer a three and a 2 point before the night was over. Sunday found us on deer early and we where able to find a nice 2 point for Tay shortly before sunrise. I ranged him at 144 yds and walking away. We got set up and Tay did it right. One shot right threw the heart the deer ran 40 yrds and dropped. We drug him town to the road and got some pictures before I cleaned him 
















The 2 together 








Then it was Kyle's turn. We parked Taylor's deer under a tree to keep cool and went to work finding Kyle a deer. From 7:30 o 10 only spikes and 2 points could be found then at 1,000 yrds I spotted a nice deer but he was in a CRP patch and there was really now way to get to him without him spotting us it seemed. After working it out for 15 min I decided we could possible get to a 1ft ravine while he had his back to us feeding but if he turned we would have to drop into cover. We got to the ravine after 15 min (100 yrds), I was looking at the deer and knew he could spot us the way we where sitting if we kept going but had no choice then the deer Disappeared. I looked everywhere with the Bino's and nothing. I told Kyle now's our chance he laid down. We moved quickly and quiet as 2 people can to with in 200 yards of where I last saw him then headed North to where he was last seen. After getting to that point nothing jumped out I was confused for a bit as to what to do next. (Had he ran or was he still here somewhere? maybe I guessed wrong) we stayed put about 5 min. I looked back to where we had parked to get an idea of where I could have gone wrong. Just then the deer 50 yards away (we had passed him by 50 to the west and north) picked his head up to see where we had gone, I dropped and told Kyle where he was and to get his gun ready and safety off. I stood up and the deer was up and bounding away. He took one bound and BOOM! Kyle dropped him. We where all pumped to have such a great day. 
























I need to thank God first then Josh for loaning us his two Muzzleloaders. Thanks buddy. This was one great hunt. And a memory we will all have forever,


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

That is a great story.A hearty congrats to your sons and good on you for sharing the best of what life has to offer with them.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

You guys are puttin the hurt on them! Way to go, good on ya for keepin the youngsters interested.


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

thanks guys all three youngsters i had with me this year had a great time and where able to harvest great animals -*|*-


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

There sure are a lot of guys shooting "field bucks" this year. Is everybody so lazy that they have to hunt their grandpa's wheat fields???

I guess I can't complain, more solitude in the mountains and bigger deer for me.


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

HJB said:


> There sure are a lot of guys shooting "field bucks" this year. Is everybody so lazy that they have to hunt their grandpa's wheat fields???
> 
> I guess I can't complain, more solitude in the mountains and bigger deer for me.


we hunt where the deer are. I have an idea why don't you take your negitive comments and keep em. :evil: Kids can hunt the zoo for all i care as along as they get excided to do it and get the bug for the rest of their life.


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Good job. Love seeing the young guys getting their tags filled. And why is there always someone on here that has to rip on the author. I have said it before, let them have their moment. It was their hunt, not yours.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

HJB said:


> There sure are a lot of guys shooting "field bucks" this year. Is everybody so lazy that they have to hunt their grandpa's wheat fields???
> 
> I guess I can't complain, more solitude in the mountains and bigger deer for me.


There's always one in every group or should I say post? If shooting deer in the fields constitutes being lazy, what does hiking dozens of miles in the mountains and not shooting, or even seeing anything to shoot, make one? A hiker? or jealous of those who shoot deer from fields? Probably ought to just leave your fingers off the keyboard if you must criticize. I think its great the kids got to kill a buck no matter where they did it.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

bugchuker said:


> HJB said:
> 
> 
> > There sure are a lot of guys shooting "field bucks" this year. Is everybody so lazy that they have to hunt their grandpa's wheat fields???
> ...


Uhhh, a hunter. That's why it's called "HUNTING", not shooting. Anybody can go set up a target in a field and shoot it. In this case, you didn't even have to set it up, it was already for you to walk up and shoot.
If you get off on shooting deer in fields, that's fine. I'm just saying that I would much rather spend a week hiking tons of miles and never seeing a soul and being rewarded with a huge buck after all of my hard work, than to go out and glass deer 2 miles away in a field and drive up to them and blast them. 
Everybody has their own way of hunting, and I'm sorry if I offended you, but it just seems like "Hunting" is no more a "Hunt" but more of a "Kill". It seems no one cares about the experience and how it all plays out, but more like how fast they can find a two point and blast it (or drive fields and blast deer that have no cover and no where to go)
I'm not saying that I'm better than anyone, but I have passed up numerous bucks the last two years because I enjoy getting out and seeing the deer just as much as I do hunting them. The more "elusive" the buck, the more of a sport it becomes and to me that is the real (Fair Chase) hunt.


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

HJB said:


> bugchuker said:
> 
> 
> > HJB said:
> ...


Maybe your idea of hunting is not stalking a deer in an open field where there is not cover for them OR YOU for over 1,000 yrds! But I think having my kids learn to stalk in an open field is a lot harder than using the cover of terrain. There are all kinds of skills that in tale hunting. Not just walking around the hills with your 1,000 pair of bino's looking down at all the people who aren't quite as cool as you because, hell lets face it you keep it real. You embody the hunting spirit. Hell if this was 1886 the Indians would come to you for advice on hunting because you are so **** good at it. I for one enjoy the time with my kids teaching them every aspect of hunting from Hiking, to stalking, to judging distance, using cover, and yes killing. But in a field or in the mountains, taking kids out and enjoying the experience. The whole experience. So you go hike in the tops of the mountains to hunt with the only one who cares about your opinion, or judgment.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)




----------



## Cold Track (Sep 11, 2007)

I hope these kids aren't reading this, I'm sure it would make them feel pretty crappy HJB. Seems like if there is any window for the real big stud hunters to jump in and tell everybody how great they are and how they do it, someone does. Good job boys!


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I realize I was a little rude in stating my opinion. I meant no harm to the kids and I congratulate them on a successful hunt.
I hunt the deer in their natural habitat, where the indians and the mountain men hunted them. Deer these days have migrated to "fields" because we have destroyed thier mountain habitat and they have nowhere to go. They stay in fields because we have lured them there with the crops that we plant. To me it just seems a little one sided, not as much as a challenge. 

Like I said, this is my opinion and I'm sorry that I didn't respect yours. Congrats to the kids.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

The way I look at it is, if you are an experienced hunter that has had great sucess hunting for many years then perhaps you shouldnt kill something unless its bigger or more unique then the deer shot the year prior. That way the deer hunt always remains just that a hunt. Now when it comes to kids, we all know how hard it is these days to keep them interested in a sport most of us grew up doing. I started taking my son hunting when he was 9. 
I didnt feel he was ready to actually hunt deer until he was nearly 16 even though he could have hunted at 14. Year after I have taken him hunting and we have hiked our butts off seeking that "majestic buck. Year after year he watched me get skunked or I ended up getting a deer when he was at school during the week. So for him hiking around is getting old and not actually "killing" anything is getting old as well. At this point I can see his interest in hunting fading quick, hes almost 17 never killed an animal and has lost the desire to work the way we have in the past in hopes of finding a large animal. 

My thought is, put him in the field, let him harvest an animal and rekindle the hunting flame. Once that is done remind him there are larger animals up in the hills that require alot more work but in the end its worth it in the end. 

For young hunters the most important thing is keeping them interested, as far as im concerned they should be issued pre-season or some kind of special tag that would put the odds more in their favor. I say good job guys and lets hope more young hunters share the same experience regardless if its in "grandpa's wheat fields" the deep dark forest or sage filled flats.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> For young hunters the most important thing is keeping them interested, as *far as im concerned they should be issued pre-season or some kind of special tag that would put the odds more in their favor*. I say good job guys and lets hope more young hunters share the same experience regardless if its in "grandpa's wheat fields" the deep dark forest or sage filled flats.


At the very least-I believe that a kid under the age of 18 should automatically draw out in the region of his choice-irregardless of what happens to his old man's draw.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> Now when it comes to kids, we all know how hard it is these days to keep them interested in a sport most of us grew up doing.





> My thought is, put him in the field, let him harvest an animal and rekindle the hunting flame. Once that is done remind him there are larger animals up in the hills that require alot more work but in the end its worth it in the end.
> 
> For young hunters the most important thing is keeping them interested, as far as im concerned they should be issued pre-season or some kind of special tag that would put the odds more in their favor. I say good job guys and lets hope more young hunters share the same experience regardless if its in "grandpa's wheat fields" the deep dark forest or sage filled flats.


These are EXACTLY the reasons I am taking my son hunting in Montana this year. I can buy doe tags over the internet and hunt a ranch where I know he will get a shot or two. Our hunt next month will involve harvest of several deer and pheasants. While we wait to get enough points in Utah to get a tag. :roll:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Great story and great lookin kids. Glad you are getting them out and hunting.

I didn't harvest my first deer until I was 20! We always hunted the mountains and most times never saw a buck.

I wish more than anything I could have shot a buck those first years. Good on you for providing them that experience.


----------

